# My 2018 Vlog.



## Daniel James (Dec 24, 2018)

NEW VIDEO BLOG (finally) Talking about my 2018 and whats next for me. There might also be a Christmas gift in the description 



-DJ

EDIT - Voices Of War by Cinesamples, not Spitfire. xD


----------

